# replacement boost cooler pump



## nopistons (Mar 4, 2004)

i think mine bit the dust, anyone know were i can buy just a pump??


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

BSH sells just a replacement pump for snow performance kits, they also have a 250PSI pump too.
Here is the 150PSI model
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

i can get you the pump. 
150psi
or
220psi 
your choice.


----------

